# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  عاجل اوكيرا وجابسون

## سيف الدين المقبول

* عاجل اوكيرا وجابسون
فى اتصال هاتفى قبل قليل مع دكتور أسامة الشاذلى افاد بأنهم قد اجروا الكشوفات الطبية على اللاعبيين وينتظروا نتيجة الرنين الماغناطيسى التى يبنى عليها القرار الطبى السليم وافاد بأن النتيجة سوف تكون غدا اوبعد غد ووعد بمدنا بالنتيجة فى حال صدورها غدا .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*اللهم أجعله خير !
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم ياعمنا ع الخبر الحصري
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*يارب يا مسهل تكون النتيجة سليمة
شكرا اخي سيف الدين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاء الله سليمين ونستفيد منهم
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*الرنين المغنطيسىMAGNETIC RESONANCE حسب علمى نتيجتو بتطلع طوالى  ... 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*ههههههههههه اول مرة رنين نتيجته تطلع بكرة او بعد بكرة .. طيب لاعب الهلال نتيجته طلعت في نفس اليوم ليه ؟؟؟؟؟ ومن الاخر كدا ماف رنين بطلع تاني يوم ...
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*شوفوا طبيب يفدنا لكن اعتقد الرنين ليس في نفس اليوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله يطمنك ياهندسة
                        	*

----------


## المسلمي

*الرنين لحظى واذا الأخصائي موجود لحظة التصوير هو من يختار مقاطع الصور. يبدو أنهم يريدون إرسال الصور الكترونيا لخبراء خارج السودان وبعضهم طبعاً غير موجود يوم السبت والأحد عشان عطلة نهاية الأسبوع.  موضوع اوغستين يستحق مثل هذا الاجراء
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*المثل يقول .. الليله بقروش بكره بلاش .. إن شاء الله كل الفحوصات تكون 100% خاصة للاعب اوكرا حتى تعم الفرحه الجميع وإن كان غير ذلك فهذا قدر الزعيم واللاعب يكون ما عندو قسمة يلعب فى الزعيم .. ةيهمنا ان يكون سليما ومعافى وان كان غير ذلك فعليه يسها وعلينا يمهل والقادم أحلى ولا تنفع الحسرة 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*ثنائي المريخ الأجنبي يخضع لاختبارات .. وتسريبات بفشل الغاني اوكرا في اجتيازهاخضع الغاني اوغستين اوكرا والنيجيري جايسون سالمون والمرشحين لللانتقال للمريخ في فترة التسجيلات الحالية إلى الفحص الطبي أمس بالمستشفى الدولي وقال الدكتور أسامة حافظ الشاذلي عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الطبي إن ناديه اتبع طريقة علمية ودقيقة في الكشف الطبي للثنائي الأجنبي اوغستين اوكرا وسالمون نافياً أن تكون تكون تلك الاجراءات من واقع التخوف من الأخبار التي تحدثت عن اصابة النجم الغاني اوكرا ذاكراً أن المريخ سيتبع هذه الطريقة الدقيقة في الكشف الطبي على جميع المحترفين الأجانب الذين ينوي النادي التعاقد معهم وأشار الدكتور أسامة الشاذلي إلى أنهم في القطاع الطبي لا يرغبون في التسرع في الاعلان عن النتائج ريثما تظهر نتائج كل الفحوصات الطبية خاصة الكشف بالرنين المغنطيسي مشيراً إلى أن التجارب أثبتت أن التسرع في التعاقد مع محترفين أجانب قبل التدقيق في الكشف الطبي دائماً ما تكون نتائجه صادمة مستدلاً على ذلك بالتعاقد مع المحترف الزامبي اليجا تانا الذي اتضح لاحقاً أنه يعاني من اصابة مزمنة عجّلت بانهاء مسيرته مع الفرقة الحمراء دون أن يستفيد منه المريخ فنياً وأبان الشاذلي في ختام حديثه أنهم يعملون من أجل المصلحة العامة للمريخ ولذلك سيدققون كثيراً في الفحوصات الطبية وبعد ذلك سيخطرون مجلس الإدارة بنتائجها بدقة متناهية حتى يكون القطاع الطبي قد قام بالمطلوب منه على أكمل وجه واشار الشاذلي إلى أن الفحوصات الطبية التي تسبق التعاقد مع المحترفين الأجانب أمر عادي ولا يتضايق منه أي محترف لأن المريخ نادٍ كبير ولا يمكن أن يتعاقد مع أي لاعب قبل التأكد من سلامته ذاكراً أن النتائج ستكون بيد مجلس الإدارة خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة وكانت هناك تسريبات بفشل الغاني اوكرا في اجتياز الكشف الطبي حيث يتوقع أن يصرف المريخ النظر عنه فيما سيتم تقييد النيجيري سالمون في الكشوفات الحمراء في الساعات القليلة المقبلة حال اجتاز الفحص الطبي.
*

----------


## الاحمر

*وتسريبات بفشل الغاني اوكرا في اجتيازها

معقول بس كيف تسريبات ممكن ايو شي يتراتب حتي  نترك اوكرا ونبحث عن غيره
*

----------


## اينرامو

*انا كنت حاسى بالحاجة دى ...  زول عندو موهبة عالية ومميزة زى دى البجيبو يلعب فى البلد دى شنو ؟ لافيها كورة لافيها انجازات وغير مصنفة ... الا اذا كان مصاب .. 
*

----------

